# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3DP Academy by Materialise

## Brian_Krassenstein

Materialise's 3DP Academy is devoted to introducing interested  individuals and companies to 3D printing and additive manufacturing in a  hands-on and accessible fashion. Materialise UK's 3DP Academy held its  first session in Sheffield, England, and many aspects of the technology  were introduced, explained, and displayed. Participants were also able  to utilize Materialise's 3D Print Barometer, which is a tool that scores  a part for its 3D printing suitability based on five  qualities. Participants from a variety of professional backgrounds left  enthusiastic about 3D printing's prospects, and there are sure to be  more 3DP Academy sessions in the UK and elsewhere in the future. Read  more at http://3dprint.com/110812/materialise-3dp-academy/

----------

